# Raspberry Leaves For Mares?



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

My mare is extremely "mareish" to say the least... She squealed at a gelding and pawed the back of my knee last night as I was leading her. I just have to do something asap. I've been doing research on feeding mares dried raspberry leaves and it seems to be a big help to them! Has anyone had experience with it? My general findings say to feed 1/4 cup once a day, do you feed that? And what about capsules? They may be cheaper/ easier to feed? (Such as these Amazon.com: Nature's Way Red Raspberry Leaves , 450 mg, 100 Capsules: Health & Personal Care but how much should I feed?) My mare is a 21 year old, 1200 pound Thoroughbred.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Funny enough I was coming on to ask Wallaby about them. Our mare was a nasty skanky wench (that's language for man I love you but I'm gonna clock you one you hormonal mare if you ever buck in a 4h arena again) at the district 4 h show yesterday. Today I gave her raspberry leaves in her breakfast and she was a gem today. Kid may not have won- but horse wasnt marish and moody, she was back to her pleasant self. She and four other mares in the arena were all in heat by the way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

My understanding is that is is the magnesium in them that helps. You could just feed magnesium if that is the case. I like this kind. It does work. Performance EQuine Magnesium Therapy


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't have much experience with raspberry leaves, honestly they didn't do a darn thing for my mare, but I've heard good stories from other people, so it might be worth a try. A few mares at my barn started getting Chase Tree Berries for their "witchy" issues a few months ago, and I can honestly say the difference is nothing short of amazing. All of them have all of sudden just become way happier about life in general and more even tempered, now they are quite pleasant to be around, and their heats are much less noticeable as well. So that might be something else to look into as well.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

There are a few mares at my barn that get Mare Magic (name brand raspberry leaves for horses) and their owners all swear by it. They get way less than 1/4 cup, I think the scoop that comes in the package is maybe 2 tablespoons.

I never heard of chaste tree berry for mares, though I do know it's used for Cushings horses, too!


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

I found "Mare Magic" at the local natural feed store for only $15 bucks so I tried it. Shes been on it almost 3 weeks now and I can tell it is working! Shes so much calmer and just easier to work with! I also double checked it with my vet and he said it is totally safe and is healthy for her to have  He said hes seen better results with it than with the powder versions from like SmartPak, and its better that its natural. And she will eat this stuff right out of my hand


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

I started Cally on them right away when I got her. She was never a real moody mare to begin with, but she's been calmer than I've ever seen her. She just gets dried raspberry leaves. One tablespoon a day. They need to be fed year round too, not just when she's moody.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

